# Overwhelmed my baby boys diagnoses he's only 2+1/2



## Kiera Tuck (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi, my precious beautiful baby boy Noah was rushed into hospital 1/8/16 he had been guzzling and peeing through his nappies within an hour. I took him the doctors as he started getting angry, frustrated and couldn't concentrate or relax. The doc checked urine and found ketones +++ and glucose ++ she rushed him to A+E. It's been a crazy mind blowing whirlwind experience so far. I'm a mess, anxious, questioning myself that I've carb counted and adjusted insulin correctly.  I feel sick and stressed every time he drops too low due to not eating his meals. He's been a grazer and now needs to eat straight away. The diabetic team and dietitian said my writings/charts of BS, carb counts and insulin units is apparently absolutely fine considering the short period of time it's been. There's so much to learn though and some days I can't stop crying. X


----------



## NI-Bookworm (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi Kiera. I am so sorry to hear of your little boys diagnosis. My boy was 9 when he was diagnosed.  It is such a shock.  Let yourself be frustrated as its all part of the process. I still have days (a year and a half on) when I could just burst into tears. It sounds like a cliche but things do get easier.  The amount of information at the start is overwhelming.  Don't ever get yourself down if things go wobbly. It happens.  A lot. One of my tips would be to write everything down.  It helps with figuring out where you are with things. Even if u have a notepad and can jot down questions for your diabetic nurse/consultant. The kids are so amazing they give you the strength to carry on and they become such wee experts in their condition.  Good luck. X


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2016)

It takes time to sort things out but on the plus side things have moved on a lot since the sixties when I was diagnosed when 3. Keep going & learn every day & you will get there, good luck


----------



## Lilian (Aug 20, 2016)

((((hugs))))     I hope by now your little lad is home and much better.    It is difficult enough with a toddler and their food fads and you must be in such a quandary.    Is there a local group of mothers with children with diabetes who you can chat with and get some tips about how they cope.    Or also see if there is an online group specifically for mothers with diabetic children (do not leave this one though lol).


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 20, 2016)

It's hard when it's all new even when it's yourself and you're an adult. You feel you ought to be able to manage it easily. It must be doubly difficult for you 'cos Noah isn't old enough to understand what's going on.
It will all get easier, but there are no simple answers unfortunately.
This forum is brilliant - people on here have helped me immeasurably, and they don't work 9 to 5!
Good luck.


----------



## Shivles (Aug 30, 2016)

My 16mo was diagnosed last month and I'm also struggling with the unfinished meal anxiety. On many occasions already I have give up trying to convince her to eat and just give her a biscuit or jellybabies :/ how are you supposed to carb count 3 bites of a sandwich?!


----------



## stephknits (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  I agree it sounds very difficult to carb count for a toddler.  I suppose if it were me, I might inject for half the amount on the plate and wait to see how much they eat before doing the rest.  That does mean more injections though..


----------

